# Please Write Reviews



## silentg (May 24, 2015)

Hi Tuggers, I know we all enjoy timeshare vacations, but not all of us write reviews of our recent trips. I try to write one each time I stay at a timeshare. It is helpful to others who may be planning to go somewhere new and don't know much about the resort. Some places have reviews that are 5 or 6 years old. I am not a school teacher or a moderator on TUG but, up to date info is always helpful so please write something about your recent stays, while they are fresh on your mind. I am jumping off my soapbox now!
Thanks!
Silentg


----------



## missyrcrews (May 24, 2015)

*I'm on it!*

I'll be writing one on Bethel Inn (where we are as I type) once we check out tomorrow morning.  (Want to be sure nothing goes awry at checkout time.)  Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## TUGBrian (May 24, 2015)

With the release of the Timeshare vacation history feature, submission of reviews has grown substantially!

we hope to also soon add an easy notification for resorts that have not been reviewed in awhile that you indicated you are an owner at!


----------



## slip (May 24, 2015)

I just wrote two reviews, unfortunately, I put them under the same resort.
I sent an email telling of my error. Hopefully it can be fiixed. Thanks.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 24, 2015)

yes we can move the other one to the correct resort.


----------



## slip (May 24, 2015)

Great, Thanks Brian!!


----------

